# To tip or not to tip?



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

We have used the same groomer for Lilly ever since we got her when she was a puppy. Recently this groomer left the shop he worked at and started his own mobile grooming service. The price to have her groomed has gone up significantly....it was $57 and now it is $80 for a full service grooming. I used to always tip him $10 but now I am not sure if this is necessary since he owns the business. 

To be honest I wouldn't mind tipping, regardless of the fact that he owns the business, but almost $100 for a grooming (including tip) seems a bit excessive to me. 

What do you all think?


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

That is extremely high in my opinion i have a mobil groome who comes to my house ans she charges 55 a dog and yes i tip but 80 bucks wow thats a vet apointment no tipping in that case i wonder if they added gratuity to that maybe you should ask for an itemized bill...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have very mixed emotions about tipping a business owner when there is no discount for services involved. My old groomer gave a discount to anyone who had a standing appointment of 6 weeks or less. My hair stylist gives me a discount because I am his longest customer and have followed him through multiple changes. I tipped the groomer and continue to tip my hairstylist.

I think your groomer's prices are in line with others in the Boston area and in the suburbs around here, too. But, ouch!! That was a huge increase. Would you consider continuing to use the grooming shop with a different groomer doing Lilly's grooming?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My groomer is running her own business and I don't tip her. I just pay her the charge for what she's doing. Usually tipping is used to supplement low wages in service industry. I don't think that business owners need to get extra - especially at that price - and don't really expect it. I wouldn't tip.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

I remember reading that it's pretty standard NOT to tip when the person owns their own business. (This, at least, is the rule I read for tipping human hair stylists.) That being said, we do tip Diamond's current groomer, who owns her own business, but the charge is only about $50 and they let Diamond run around the indoor play area the whole time she's there. We figure we should compensate them a bit for that. However, if the groomer is coming to your house and charging $80....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I tend to be very generous with tipping but the common practice is not to tip business owners as they take off the top and control their income/paychecks.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

MaryH said:


> I have very mixed emotions about tipping a business owner when there is no discount for services involved. My old groomer gave a discount to anyone who had a standing appointment of 6 weeks or less. My hair stylist gives me a discount because I am his longest customer and have followed him through multiple changes. I tipped the groomer and continue to tip my hairstylist.
> 
> I think your groomer's prices are in line with others in the Boston area and in the suburbs around here, too. But, ouch!! That was a huge increase. Would you consider continuing to use the grooming shop with a different groomer doing Lilly's grooming?


We would not go back to the grooming shop. We only ever trusted Lilly with this one groomer. Its actually funny because so many people in our area know about this groomer. When he left the shop I had no idea where he went nor did others. We have been stopped at least 5 times on the street by people asking who grooms Lilly because they were looking for a new groomer after he disappeared from the shop. We eventually tracked him down through another client and all was right with the world again!


I will also say that I know for a lot of people that mobile grooming is more convenient. This is not the case for us. We live IN Boston which means that we do not have a driveway or parking in front of our building. Street parking is mostly resident only and it is very difficult at that. We would prefer that he was still at a store but since he is not and we love him we will put up with the inconvenience of the mobile grooming. 

Thank you everyone for your feedback and experiences thus far. As expected, there are mixed responses. I always find tipping so difficult since people tell you that business owners shouldn't get tips but yet so many people do tip business owners. I don't want to offend him but he also has the ability to set his prices and he should be setting them at a point where he is making what he wants/needs to make. Maybe we won't tip each time but we will give him a present around the holidays!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I remember looking it up on the internet about tipping when it came to things like this too. It was funny when I saw not to tip the owner hairdresser, I mentioned it to her and she was horrified LOL. but then she didn't over charge.

I do think that in this situation the charge is very high indeed and I would be upfront and say to them that given the price now you would assume tipping is included.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just think that price is way out of line! I live in the Los Angeles area, so fairly metropolitan. I only pay $23.00 for bath with no clipping (no pun intended) and 40.00 for the whole enchilada. I love my groomer, she does just what I ask, and my dogs look great. So, you bet I tip her well! I'd shop around or do it all myself before I'd pay $100.00, which for me would mean $300.00!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I just think that price is way out of line! I live in the Los Angeles area, so fairly metropolitan. I only pay $23.00 for bath with no clipping (no pun intended) and 40.00 for the whole enchilada. I love my groomer, she does just what I ask, and my dogs look great. So, you bet I tip her well! I'd shop around or do it all myself before I'd pay $100.00, which for me would mean $300.00!!


:HistericalSmiley:
If I could get a good enchilada for 40$ in Greece I think I might go for it! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My groomer and her husband are quite the "business people"...so it's all about $. I was in there one time and Henry (her husband and my photographer) was telling me that he couldn't believe someone didn't believe in tipping the owner's of a business :w00t: - he was simply appalled at the very thought!!!!!!

:blush: .....so I tip, but very little....I just don't ask for change. I give her plenty of business with four dogs...and I don't even get a group discount :angry:
And if one of the dogs has some knots, she charges me extra :w00t::blink:

Oh, and this grooming shop...it's in their garage!!!! So no extra over head for them either!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> My groomer and her husband are quite the "business people"...so it's all about $. I was in there one time and Henry (her husband and my photographer) was telling me that he couldn't believe someone didn't believe in tipping the owner's of a business :w00t: - he was simply appalled at the very thought!!!!!!
> 
> :blush: .....so I tip, but very little....I just don't ask for change. I give her plenty of business with four dogs...and I don't even get a group discount :angry:
> And if one of the dogs has some knots, she charges me extra :w00t::blink:
> ...


Hummmm. Sounds more like the cleaners than the groomers! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

It is my understanding the etiquette for tipping a business owner is a little different than it used to be. Some people tip them and some don't. I do tip business owners (like a hair stylist) because in this economy some of the owners are struggling as much or more than the employees. As for groomers, I think they have one of the hardest jobs on the planet and many of them employ bathers and they share the tips with them.

I always chuckle when I read "The Top Ten Reasons Your Dog's Haircut Costs More Than Yours": 

Informative Articles related to Grooming


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I just think that price is way out of line! I live in the Los Angeles area, so fairly metropolitan. I only pay $23.00 for bath with no clipping (no pun intended) and 40.00 for the whole enchilada. I love my groomer, she does just what I ask, and my dogs look great. So, you bet I tip her well! I'd shop around or do it all myself before I'd pay $100.00, which for me would mean $300.00!!





edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley:
> If I could get a good enchilada for 40$ in Greece I think I might go for it! :HistericalSmiley:


Now I'm hungry for an enchilada.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I will not pay 80$ for grooming. At that price I will do it myself. **** I did it for 11 years and it cost less. And at 80$ and the owner is doing it, I certainly will not tip. Of course business owners love the tips, most of the times it's cash and they will not report them to the IRS. 


> many of them employ bathers and they share the tips with them.


In that case I give a tip to the bather.


> My hair stylist gives me a discount because I am his longest customer and have followed him through multiple changes


Hair stylists normally don't own the business, they rent the space. At least this is what my hairstylist does (as the one in Houston did that I followed too through his multiple changes). I tip my hair stylist. But I don't pay 80$ for a hair cut, shampoo and blow dry. At 80 bucks I might think twice.
We have a groomer here in Sun City Festival. She lives around the corner of my house. I don't know how much she charges. She does it out of her garage and needed the HOA approval to do it. She will come to your house, pick up your dog, groom him and bring him back to your house. Your dog will be the only one there when she is grooming him. I still would not tip her because after all she is the owner and does not employ anybody else. But I would not mind giving her a small gift for Christmas.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My groomer does it out of her apartment and does it all herself. I kind of pay her according to what I need done and I usually bathe him myself the night before -- a little clean up of privates, pads, nails, visor etc is $40. Some more coat trim and getting out more knots/matts usually about $60 and if I get her to bathe him and do the whole enchilada - that usually takes 2 hours (I'm there for it all) it's $80 here in NYC. I don't tip her but sometimes when she just asks for $40 and I feel she's done a lot more I will give her more.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I had this same question about tipping when I found Gracie's groomer, who does own the business. I had always read that you don't tip business owners, but I felt awkward not tipping. I decided just to come right out and ask her. I was surprised when she told me that most do tip her, but a few don't. I made the decision to be one of those who does tip her, but she only charges $40. 

Since there was such a huge price increase with Lilly's groomer, I would be inclined to not tip and just give a gift during the holidays. You just have to do what you feel most comfortable doing. You're so lucky to have found someone you love. I've learned how rare that is.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

This is slightly off topic, but seeing all the discussion about this tipping issue reminds me that North America, for various reasons, is very much a culture concerned with tipping. I don't think this discussion would be nearly so long in most of Europe. I think the main point of tipping in North America is that people rely on it as part of their income. These people may not make a good living if they don't receive tips. Certainly this is true for employees, but perhaps it is also true for some business owners. If certain business owners set their prices counting on tips, they may not earn a decent living without them. Of course, then it available on the business owner to raise prices. Therefore, I think the cost of the service to begin with is a legitimate consideration. If the groomer is charging $80, he's charging enough to make a decent living, especially with no rent to pay, being mobile. 
--As an aside, I remember when we were in England a few years ago. My understanding is that they expect some tip there but not nearly as much as in North America. We left a couple pounds on the pub counter for a guy who poured us a couple of pints. We went to sit down elsewhere away from the bar, and the guy followed us and insisted on giving us the two pounds back. Bar tenders in Canada get pretty offended if you don't leave a dollar or so per pour. (And in Quebec, forget about it. They will chase you out of the establishment and demand at tip!)


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

DiamondsDad said:


> This is slightly off topic, but seeing all the discussion about this tipping issue reminds me that North America, for various reasons, is very much a culture concerned with tipping. I don't think this discussion would be nearly so long in most of Europe. I think the main point of tipping in North America is that people rely on it as part of their income. These people may not make a good living if they don't receive tips. Certainly this is true for employees, but perhaps it is also true for some business owners. If certain business owners set their prices counting on tips, they may not earn a decent living without them. Of course, then it available on the business owner to raise prices. Therefore, I think the cost of the service to begin with is a legitimate consideration. If the groomer is charging $80, he's charging enough to make a decent living, especially with no rent to pay, being mobile.
> --As an aside, I remember when we were in England a few years ago. My understanding is that they expect some tip there but not nearly as much as in North America. We left a couple pounds on the pub counter for a guy who poured us a couple of pints. We went to sit down elsewhere away from the bar, and the guy followed us and insisted on giving us the two pounds back. Bar tenders in Canada get pretty offended if you don't leave a dollar or so per pour. (And in Quebec, forget about it. They will chase you out of the establishment and demand at tip!)


Big difference in the UK though is that there is usually a built in tip included in the bill, which is written right on the menu. You sometimes give a small tip for excellent service, but it isn't expected to fill out a low wage.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the feedback. It is crazy how much the prices vary across the country for grooming services! I know some have mentioned the people who do the bathing....he works by himself in a mobile grooming van. 

My husband opted not to tip but we will definitely give him a gift around the holidays to show our appreciation for the great job he does and how well he takes care of Lilly. We have also sent him some business from people in our neighborhood with dogs so I'm sure he appreciates that as well  

If I get my act together I will post a picture of Lilly with her new short summer hairdo!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I wouldn't tip...it's his own business and he raised the prices.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

The A Team said:


> My groomer and her husband are quite the "business people"...so it's all about $. I was in there one time and Henry (her husband and my photographer) was telling me that he couldn't believe someone didn't believe in tipping the owner's of a business :w00t: - he was simply appalled at the very thought!!!!!!


If I heard someone complain about that..I would never go back to their shop again. Seriously. I can't stand entitlement- or assumption.

It's one thing to tip a waitress or someone else who is not making a real wage by salary (in a tipping culture) but another for someone like the business owner to expect it while he's charging full price (and a good price already).


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

All this talk about tipping groomers make me soooo glad that I do it myself. I bet if you add up what you spend per year on dog grooming you'd be flabbergasted....I know I would croak a completely broke woman. Yikes. I never knew grooming cost as much as I see posted here. Hey, I learned something new today.


----------

